# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  The person below me

## Sadeyes

Answer the question above with true or false, then make a question for the next person.


The person below me has shoes on

----------


## 1Fish 2Fish Red fish Blue Fish

True

the person below me has a laptop

----------


## L

True

The person below me is waiting for something?

----------


## Sagan

True true.

The person below me is happy  ::):

----------


## L

True and false 

Tpbm has do sore feet?

----------


## Otherside

False

The person below me is feeling tired

----------


## L

Very true

TPBM is in a messy room?

----------


## LauraJF

true

the person below me likes fries

----------


## Kirsebaer

True

The person below me is a cat person

----------


## toaster little

True.

The person below me is pulling an all-nighter.

----------


## peace

:Giggle: As if.

The person below me is flat lining.

----------


## Kirsebaer

False

The person below me is American

----------


## Sagan

True. 

The person below me is an artist.

----------


## Arcadia

False.  I wish it were true though.

The person below me is multilingual.

----------


## Kirsebaer

True.

The person below me can't drive

----------


## Chantellabella

False

The person below me still has Legos.

----------


## peace

False

The person below is looking forward to the winter.

----------


## L

very very very very true

TPBE is full

----------


## Arcadia

False.  I'm never full, lol.

The person below me loves to cook.

----------


## Chantellabella

True.

TPBM watches old black and white movies late at night.

----------


## peace

False

TPBM likes to watch the sunset to relax.

----------


## FunkyMonkey

False black an white movies bore me xD 

The person below me LOVES MCDONALDS ^_^

----------


## Chantellabella

False..............they tried to poison me last December with their fish filet. I almost died from food poisoning.

TPBM likes kayaks

----------


## peace

False

TPBM likes cherry chocolates

----------


## Chantellabella

> False
> 
> TPBM likes cherry chocolates



True

TPBM likes practical jokes.

----------


## cerulean

True 

TPBM loves ice cream

----------


## Cuchculan

True

Person below me loves to show off

----------


## Flavor

Sometimes 

The person below me likes to laugh a lot

----------


## Cuchculan

True

Person below me likes music

----------


## CeltAngel

I may be just a little obsessed.  :: 

The person below me has worn flares.

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Person below me is fun to be around

----------


## CeltAngel

Reviews are mixed, but they tend towards yes.

The person below me has an itch they can't scratch.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not at this moment in time

Person below me is in love

----------


## CeltAngel

Love in the comfortable long-term relationship way rather than the starry-eyed fresh romance kind of way, but yes, I am.

Person below me prefers small towns to big cities.

----------


## Cuchculan

In Ireland an area like this one is big enough. Lot of houses. Concrete jungle. 

Person below me like watching Aussie rules football ( Love that game )

----------


## CeltAngel

I do! Although I don't really follow it, I've been to a few live games and they were a nice day out, even if the crowds were a bit stressful for me.

Person below me likes watching Gaelic football.  :Tongue:

----------


## Flavor

Nopes 

the person below me likes to listen to music

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Person below me likes calmness

----------


## Bean the Mean

yes

the person below me likes ice cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Again. I still like ice cream

Person below me likes to help others out

----------


## CeltAngel

I really do, you know.  ::): 

Person below me likes playing dress up, but has little opportunity to do so.

----------


## Cuchculan

Is this good morning? 

No. No dressing up here. LOL

Person below keeps a shed full of slave kangaroos

----------


## CeltAngel

It is. Because I through the middle of the day yesterday I didn't get much sleep last night, so I'm up super early.

No. I can only imagine how difficult an arrangement like that would be to maintain.

Person below me likes to swim.

----------


## Cuchculan

Time difference means I will see you before you go to bed and when you get up in the morning. LOL. 

No swimmer here

Person below me likes to run naked around the house.

----------


## CeltAngel

When I was younger and slimmer, yes. Not so much now.  :: 

Person below me is an avid bookworm.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Actually reading ' quicksand ' which is an Australian book. Fiction. By Steve Toltz

Person below me would be a fun person to have about

----------


## CeltAngel

Never heard of it. What's it about?

When I'm not depressed or anxious, apparently that is true.

Person below me is a wicked dancer.

----------


## Lunaire

True! Proof:



The person below me likes a weird food combination.

----------


## Cuchculan

> Never heard of it. What's it about?
> 
> When I'm not depressed or anxious, apparently that is true.
> 
> Person below me is a wicked dancer.



No. Only normal food

Two Aussies. One wants to write a book about his friend. His friend is a big time loser. Funny in parts. 

Person below me can't stop farting

----------


## CeltAngel

> True! Proof:



 :: 

No, that would be my brother.  :: 

Person below me is a control freak.

----------


## Cuchculan

Person below you is off to bed. Until the morning. Have fun with the other mad people. 

Control freak? Far from it. 

Person below me needs a good , wait for it, rest.

----------


## CeltAngel

That's probably true.  :: 

Night night.  ::): 

Person below me has nightmares about homicidal fruit.

----------


## Lunaire

True! Not the fruiiiit ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=ε=┌(;￣◇￣)┘

The person below me is left handed.

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Only when stuck.  ::D: 

Person below me is a jive turkey

----------


## CeltAngel

Perhaps.... I have been known to sass it at times.

Person below me needs to pay their bills.

----------


## Cuchculan

1 bill arrived yesterday

Person below me may be getting older but they refuse to grow up.

----------


## CeltAngel

Refuse might be little strong a word, but yes, I think it's important for us to keep a connection to the purity of spirit that we have as a child. Besides.... it's FUN to randomly do or say something in "polite" company that no-one else there would dream of doing or saying. It's even better now than it used to be because I seem much more normal than I used to.  :: 

Person below me is a philosopher.

----------


## Cuchculan

Far from it. Me at my best is same sh!t, different day.

Person below me is younger than me? This should be interesting.

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know, tbh! It was hard to determine your age in your picture.

Person below me is a curious one.

----------


## Cuchculan

To be sure to be sure. ( 50 plus here )

Person below me is an old fashioned romantic

----------


## CeltAngel

I would never have picked you as being that age, well done!  ::): 

I'm 40-ish, so yes, I am younger.

I am.... well, more I want to be. Life experience kinda messed that up for me, but in my heart I really do long for it. I want to believe.  :: 

Person below me has a hyperactive mind.

----------


## cerulean

I'm extremely ADHD  ::(:  Very hyperactive.

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Person below me likes to knit

----------


## CeltAngel

Never tried it. I think I had a stigma against it growing up that's it's what old people do. Now that I'm old I might give it a shot.  :: 

Person below me is full of secrets.

----------


## Cuchculan

Like an open book with loads more pages to turn.  ::D: 

Person below me likes to write

----------


## CeltAngel

Just a little.  :: 

Person below me likes to stay active.

----------


## Cuchculan

Most of the time. Do like some down time too. 

Person below me better stop looking up at me. LOL No. Person below me likes to relax with soft music

----------


## CeltAngel

I do. Music has an immense effect on me emotionally and psychologically, so I've learned to use it to get myself into certain moods rather than necessarily listening to what I thought I wanted to listen to.

Person below me is a big softie under that hard shell.

----------


## Cuchculan

I'm a lover. Not a fighter. - MJ

Person below me likes to learn new things.

----------


## CeltAngel

Absolutely. I never really fit into formal education, but I'm certainly an inquisitive soul.  ::): 

Person below me has lived an interesting life.

----------


## Flavor

Eh, meh, maybe. 

The person below me loves to eat fruit.

----------


## CeltAngel

'tis quite nice, yes.

The person below me eats more cheese than they should.

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Hate the stuff

Person below me needs a nice long break

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, but how does one take a break from their own life when they have nowhere to go?

Person below me has a big heart.

----------


## Cuchculan

Tries to

Person below needs some TLC

----------


## Flavor

everyone could 

the person below me is hungry

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Person below me is horny

----------


## Total Eclipse

That might be a good 18+ thread idea (maybe make that place a bit more alive 
@Cuchculan
 ) but  :no comment:  in public area  ::  

The person below me has already had dinner.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just had breakfast. Dinner will be later. 

Person below me loves to love

----------


## CeltAngel

That I do.  ::): 

The person below me has secret collection of something they're afraid to admit to.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only swords. And I love to show my big sword off.  ::(: 

Person below me needs a nice big hug

----------


## CeltAngel

Always.  ::): 

Person below me has a secret identity.... I don't know what is with all the secrets... I'm not feeling overly clever right now.  ::

----------


## Cuchculan

I wish. No big secrets here. Or maybe I have.  ::): 

Person below me would love a pair of wings and just be able to fly high into the sky

----------


## CeltAngel

That would be amazing.

The person below me always seems to be pretty on the ball.

----------


## Cuchculan

That's because he has two big ones  ::(: 

Person below me could write poetry is she wanted to

----------


## CeltAngel

I tend to write them as song lyrics, and yes, I do.  ::): 

Person below me confuses me when he puts frowny emojis next to some of his suggestive jokes.

----------


## Cuchculan

Person above you looks at the emojis and wonders wtf they are meant to be.  ::D: 

Person below me would have been great if she lived in another century many years ago. When life was so simple and words meant so much more.

----------


## CeltAngel

I do like the idea of that. Whether it have been so in reality, I don't know, but the fantasy brings a glow to my heart.  ::): 

Person below me is a kind spirit.

----------


## Cuchculan

That would be so. 

Person below me  can be trusted

----------


## CeltAngel

I hope so. I do my best. I still haven't told anyone other people's secrets from high school.  :: 

Person below me likes to keep things simple.

----------


## Cuchculan

That's because he is fecken simple.  ::D: 

Person below me has a lot of secrets from high school that I want to know about. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

Nah, it's all boring shit, like some loser likes some asshole - Blah blah blah.... I knew the people involved and not even I care.  :: 

Person below me puts me at ease, yet keeps me on my toes at the same time.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is good to know. Once I don't frighten you. 

Person below has made the forum interesting.

----------


## CeltAngel

Thank you, I do my best.  ::): 

Person below has made me feel welcome here.

----------


## Cuchculan

I do my best

Person below me is probably heading off to bed soon.

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I've still got hours in me yet. About to sit down and watch.... something with my partner. Some 80s cartoon, I think.

Person below me is a good e-conversationalist.

----------


## Cuchculan

Very good and deep at times

Person below me want to snuggle up to her other half

----------


## CeltAngel

Too hot for that right now. Maybe when it cools down a bit.

Person below me enjoyed their dinner?

----------


## Cuchculan

It was OK

Person below me will be sleep typing later

----------


## CeltAngel

Possibly.

Person below is going to tell me I should be asleep.

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Awake at night and dressed for bed is good.

Person below me Needs to wind down some

----------


## CeltAngel

Probably. I wish I knew how.

Person below me still has their Christmas tree up.

----------


## Cuchculan

Far from it. Hate Christmas

Person below me wants a big easter egg

----------


## CeltAngel

I already ate one. I feel terribly guilty about it.  :: 

Person below me is a Grinch.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cuchculan

Am Green, white and Orange. If that counts. 

Person below should be tucked up with her lover

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I can't abide physical contact on night's like this. I run hot enough as it is.

Person below me should start wearing a bow. No real reason.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only a bow and nothing else. Sounds good.

Person below me is on fire

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I just can't sleep.

Person below me is better at sleeping than me.

----------


## Flavor

I wish  ::(:  Been up for 28 hours. Maybe that's better than you? 

The person above me loves old cartoons.

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I'm only up to 20 on this particular day/night.

I do love old cartoons. Not all of them, but my partner and I have quite a collection.  ::): 

The person below me likes video games.

----------


## Cuchculan

They can be fun

Person below me likes old movies

----------


## CeltAngel

That I do.

The person below me was the class clown at school.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not all the time. Some of it

Person below loves reality over fiction

----------


## CeltAngel

Ooh... that's an interesting one. While fiction is a nice place to be, it's not a great hiding place if your reality sucks. I guess I ate the red pill?

Person below me is capable of remarkable things.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thank you. I do my best when I really have to. In between I have fun. 

Person below is really a Vampire

----------


## CeltAngel

I do keep similar hours....  :: 

Person below is the Zodiac Killer.

----------


## Cuchculan

That would be fun. Have a site on serial killers and all. Spooky. 

Person below me loves to cuddle

----------


## CeltAngel

Hugely.

Person below me has an inquisitive mind.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not really. More just have to ask something. Try to come up with some good ones. 

Person below can say ' no comment ' any time they want

----------


## CeltAngel

I generally just won't answer the thread if I have no comment. When I say "inquisitve mind" I mean it as a positive thing.... as an active, engaged mind that is always learning, always curious.  ::): 

Person below has had issues with authority.

----------


## Cuchculan

My bad. Sorry. The human is an amazing thing. And people who are in charge don't bother me until they try and tell me what to do. LOL

Person below me must be fecken worn out by now.

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I took two long naps during the day. I'm wide awake and raring to go!  :: 

The person below me knows how to change a tyre.

----------


## Cuchculan

That I do

Person below me is rareing to go and I think I should be worried. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

::  Relax, I'm relatively harmless.

Person below me knows I'm a big wimp and isn't worried in the least.

----------


## Cuchculan

Nothing wrong with a person rearing to go. 

Person below me loves her music

----------


## CeltAngel

It's my favourite thing.  ::): 

Person below me likes the sunshine.

----------


## Cuchculan

Indeed one does

Person below me likes to be below me

----------


## CeltAngel

I see you're in fine fettle tonight.  :: 

Person below me makes me smile through my many daily mood swings.

----------


## Cuchculan

He does his best.

Person below me should write a book

----------


## CeltAngel

I don't know what to write about. Though I'm okay writing blog entries about my past, dedicating a book to my life story.... I don't know how I feel about that.... And when it comes to writing fiction.... I tend to get annoyed with my writing and end up deleting it.

Person below me is an ideas man.

----------


## Cuchculan

At times I can be. A thinker of thoughts. 

Person below me wears slippers and knits?

----------


## CeltAngel

Yeah, just call me Granny Angel...  :: 

No, I've never knit in my life and I haven't owned slippers in a few years now.

Person below me wears his pants up high.

----------


## Cuchculan

Stuck up my arse. LOL

Person below me just broke wind. Shock, horror. Faints.

----------


## CeltAngel

:: 

Not since I last used the bathroom.

Person below me picks at his pimples.

----------


## Cuchculan

Don't have none at all

Person below washes her hands a lot?

----------


## Flavor

*he and yes 

the person below me likes to watch sports

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Person below me likes horror films

----------


## CeltAngel

Heh, yes I do.  :;): 

Person below me was a goat farmer in a previous life.

----------


## Cuchculan

Who knows. Maybe I was

Person below me has wings she keeps hidden

----------


## CeltAngel

I wish. I'm irritatingly human, really.  :: 

Person below me likes to draw false moustaches on pictures of people.

----------


## Cuchculan

I have one of you drawn already

Person below me is very alert today

----------


## CeltAngel

:: 

No, I feel kinda dopey and slow. Just woke up from a nap and was presented with chicken and chips for dinner. So we're off to a reasonable start to the evening.

Person below me seems much sharper than me right now.

----------


## Cuchculan

That is not hard - Joke. LOL

Person below me want to go for a jog

----------


## CeltAngel

[BEEP] no. On top of being out of shape for it, I have numerous problems with my legs. Permanent nerve damage in my left foot, a bad right knee from it getting kicked hard enough that it hyper-extended when I was in high school and apparently my hips are out of alignment, which can cause pain every now and then. I'm more of a walker than a jogger. Can keep up a pretty brisk pace too.  ::): 

The person below me is helping me a lot.

----------


## Cuchculan

It would be nice if I am. But the only person who can help you is you. You have to do all the hard work. 

Person below me wants a good life

----------


## Flavor

of course

the person below me is sleepy

----------


## CeltAngel

Wiped out, but I'm not sure if I'm sleepy. What is with everyone's obsession here with putting me to bed?  :: 

*checks phrasing*

"Yes, I think that's safe".

The person below me needs to be aware that that wasn't intended with anger.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Have no idea what is going on

Person below me confuses me at times

----------


## CeCe

probably 

the person below me is eating

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Person below me is smoking

----------


## CeCe

nope 

the person below me is high

----------


## Cuchculan

High on life

Person below me likes to dance

----------


## CeCe

nope 

the person below me likes corn beaf

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Person below me loves the phone

----------


## Flavor

yes 

the person below me loves using their laptop.

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Person below me loves attention

----------


## CeCe

no

the person below me loves pizza

----------


## CeltAngel

Okay, I'll bite.  :;):   :: 

Person below me loves the calm and still of the night.

----------


## Shredder

Yes! Because in the still of the night I hear the wolves howl!

TPBM likes to be tidy

----------


## CeltAngel

I was wondering if someone would run with the Whitesnake reference.  :: 

Hmmm.... I do like to try, but reality greets me with mixed results.

Person below me likes to sing their heart.

----------


## Shredder

Ditto for my answer "Hmmm.... I do like to try, but reality greets me with mixed results"

The person below likes to dance

----------


## CeltAngel

It usually requires a bit of liquid courage to get past the anxiety, but once I get going, I'm a machine! I think the results are, once again, rather mixed, but I what I lack in skill, I make up for in enthusiasm.  :: 

Person below me likes to try new things.

----------


## Total Eclipse

It depends on my mood. But typically not.  ::  

The person below me has made dinner already.,

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Person below me is freezing?

----------


## Flavor

No it's starting to warm up 

the person below me likes the winter

----------


## CeltAngel

I love it.  ::): 

The person below me has a vivid imagination.

----------


## Cuchculan

One way of putting it

Person below me has a lust for life

----------


## CeltAngel

Sometimes....

Person below me has a collection of some description.

----------


## Cuchculan

He has. Swords

Person below me would like to climb a mountain and just scream their head off

----------


## CeltAngel

That sounds nice. But I don't know, if I got up the mountain, I'd probably be happy enough that I no longer needed to scream.

Person below me bites their fingernails.

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Person below could write all day / night

----------


## CeltAngel

Quite possibly.  :: 

Person below is far more alert than I am right now.

----------


## Cuchculan

Maybe so

Person below me needs an energy drink?

----------


## CeltAngel

Probably not, I want to try and sleep tonight. The outlook is already pretty bad for that.  :: 

Person below me has dress shoes

----------


## Cuchculan

Loafers? 

Person below me is in a giddy mood

----------


## CeltAngel

Yes, loafers count, as long as they're in decent condition.

No, I'm actually really calm, wistful, thoughtful.... The way I really like to be.  ::): 

Person below me can play a musical instrument.

----------


## Cuchculan

He can try badly

Person below me like the odd drink or ten?

----------


## Ironman

Nope - no drinks

I can play several actually, yes.  All woodwinds.

The person below me should have exercised, but is kicking himself instead.

----------


## Cuchculan

No thanks. Too much like hard work

Person below me like to run for miles

----------


## CeltAngel

> Person below me like the odd drink or ten?



Used to. I drink far, far less than I used to these days.





> The person below me should have exercised, but is kicking himself instead.



I try not to think in terms of what I "should" do and I'm not a him either.  :: 





> No thanks. Too much like hard work
> 
> Person below me like to run for miles



 ::  No, not at all.

Person below me has gas.

----------


## Cuchculan

Full of it LOL

Person below me just wrote what I was about to write

----------


## CeltAngel

As you can tell by my last post, I had a bit of an issue with that too.  :: 

Person below me has been arrested for public indecency.

----------


## Cuchculan

And let off for lack of evidence. LOL

Person below me is on a high

----------


## CeltAngel

I wouldn't say high.... more a happy calmness.  ::): 

Person below me is secretly a badger.

----------


## Cuchculan

Only on weekends

Person below me  loves boxing with Kangaroos

----------


## CeCe

No

The person below me loves to dance

----------


## Cuchculan

Sure does

Person below me loves to flick their hair

----------


## Flavor

yes

the person below me loves meat

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Person below me loves themselves?

----------


## CeCe

yes

the person below me had a long week

----------


## Cuchculan

Every week is a long week

Person below me is drunk

----------


## Flavor

Yeah

The person below me has a temper.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not that I know of

Person below has bad BO.  ::D:

----------


## Goat

no 

the person below me likes music

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes

Person below me eats grass

----------


## CeltAngel

My secret shame.

Person below me has a secret plan to take over the world.

----------


## Cuchculan

As always

Person below me has a bomb she is hiding

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I've already used the bathroom.

The person below me frequently shakes their fist at things.

----------


## Cuchculan

No never

Person below me wants to fly to the moon

----------


## CeltAngel

I like the idea of the moon, but it's that flying thing that I don't deal with so well.

Person below me once chopped down a tree using only their teeth.

----------


## Cuchculan

That would take ages. Have to pass

Person below me likes to explore

----------


## Wishie

yes

the person below me like to eat lots of meat

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes and No. In the middle

Person below me likes to swim

----------


## CeltAngel

I do and I miss it.

Person below me is the reincarnation of Elvis.

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh yeah baby. I wish

Person below me has a good talent

----------


## CeltAngel

I hope so. People have been known to remark upon it even if my self-doubt makes it hard to believe it.  :: 

Person below me has dyed their hair.

----------


## Cuchculan

What hair? 

Person below me really is a 90 year old granny

----------


## CeltAngel

Busted.  :: 

Person below me gets into regular hijinks.

----------


## Cuchculan

Whatever that is. Maybe I do. I have no idea. 

Person below me prefers colder weather

----------


## CeltAngel

Massively.

Person below me has a shrine to something in their home.

----------


## Cuchculan

If I do I have yet to find it. 

Person below me is Nymphomaniac

----------


## CeltAngel

Far from it.  :: 

Person below me has their mind in the gutter and their heart on their sleeve.

----------


## Cuchculan

All the time LOL

Person below me wants to rule the world

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I more want the world to [BEEP] off and leave me alone.

Person below has keys, but they don't know what they unlock.

----------


## Cuchculan

I do have a good few

Person below me is really shy and quiet

----------


## CeltAngel

Generally, yes.... But if I feel comfortable around you, you can't shut me up.  :: 

Person below me has a tendency towards bluntness.

----------


## Cuchculan

True. I say it like it is when I have to. 

Person below me needs a long break away

----------


## CeltAngel

I need to get the [BEEP] away from my life, that's for sure.

Person below me has great inner strength.

----------


## Cuchculan

Tries to

Is really a people person

----------


## CeltAngel

Very much so. Being that way and having social anxiety and agoraphobia is a real mess, let me tell you.

The person below me can see the good in others when so inclined.

----------


## Cuchculan

Most people have good in them. Nobody was ever born bad. 

Person below me should record herself on a CD. For her listening. A project of sorts.

----------


## CeltAngel

I've already done that.... But yes, it'd probably be nice to do that again.

Person below me gets "it" or do they?

----------


## Cuchculan

I get it. I think

Person below is asking cryptic questions now.  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

No, I just didn't have anything clever or funny to think of.... When I can't be clever or funny, "random" seems to be the default setting. I didn't really want to stoop to the more mundane sort of questioning that can go on around here.

Person below me is having trouble finding their underwear right now.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not today. Just changed after shopping. Is actually getting hot out there. 

Person below me is getting used to me. LOL

----------


## CeltAngel

I dunno.... I don't think you took much getting used to, just took a little bit to feel out exactly where your personality was. I guess it's more that whole "once I get comfortable around you I don't shut up" thing kicking in.  :: 

Person below me can't handle the heat.

----------


## Cuchculan

Love any kind of heat

Person below just wants to be loved

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, anyone around here who has been paying attention is aware of that. Despite some of my past edgy fronts, I've always been a soft, tender teddy bear at heart.  ::): 

Person below is cooking something up

----------


## Cuchculan

Plan X. Wait and see. Worried yet? LOL

Person below me is below me.

----------


## CeltAngel

Well.... At least you didn't say beneath me.  :: 

Person below me has boxer shorts with hearts on them.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not my style. 

Person below like walks around naked all day

----------


## CeltAngel

When I was much younger, I did. Not so much anymore.  :: 

Person below me often wears socks and nothing else when collecting the mail.

----------


## Cuchculan

That would be awkward. Afraid not.

Person below me can see ghosts

----------


## CeltAngel

Haven't seen an actually one, but I'm good at sensing them in other people. Eyes are always a good place to look.

Person below me's alter ego is Mr T

----------


## Cuchculan

Yeah sucker. LOL My African American cousin

Person below me lived another life in the past. Centuries ago.

----------


## CeCe

No

The person below me likes apples

----------


## Cuchculan

Hate them

Person below me can peel an orange with her lips?

----------


## CeCe

Never tried that seems gross.

The person below me listens to lots of music.

----------


## orb

Indeed

TPBM got sticky fingers today

----------


## Cuchculan

Not today

Person below me just farted

----------


## Flavor

nope 

the person below me does yoga

----------


## Cuchculan

Never

Person below loves looking in the mirror

----------


## Total Eclipse

No. 

Person below me likes tacos?

----------


## Cuchculan

No

Person below me likes a good laugh

----------


## CeCe

yes

the person below me dislikes Adam Sandlers

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Has some funny films

Person below me needs to get out more

----------


## CeCe

yes

the person below me likes the movie avatar

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Was interesting

Person below me likes to talk a lot

----------


## Flavor

no 

the person below me is bored today

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Not so far

Person below like to look at themselve in a mirror

----------


## Lunaire

Nope

Person below me sleeps at odd hours

----------


## Cuchculan

No. Go to bed early and up early

Person below me loves to dance as they clean the house

----------


## Flavor

yes

the person below me loves ice cream

----------


## Total Eclipse

No 

The person below me loves cats

----------


## orb

Yes and no (Yes because I like cats and they like me, but no because I'm allergic to them)

TPBM has binged watched a TV show recently

----------


## Cuchculan

Yes. Peaky Blinders

Person below me loves to dance in the shower

----------


## Flavor

yes

the person below me loves cheese

----------

